# Locked deer in SD



## Wallijig (Nov 11, 2012)

Locked deer in SD got separated by pheasant hunters.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CImiNllKVfc


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very cool =D> Nice to see people willing to take that risk - would have been 2 dead deer instead of one. :beer:


----------



## ste6168 (Nov 14, 2012)

True outdoorsmen! America needs more like that!


----------

